# ??



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Why is one of the vanes/feathers always a different color. I am assuming it is so you know which one should be down when you grab it quick to set it in the bow, right???


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Yep, the odd ball is lined up with the nock so it passes through the center of the arrow rest. You got it right. Some prefer all the same colors and just know the other two aren't even close to being lined up, but I prefer the "idiot proof" way myself.


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

I was told odd color up.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

The odd color or "cock feather" is positioned either up, down or away from the bow. It all depends on which type of arrow rest you use.

On older compounds/longbows/recurves with a flipper style of rest, the cock feather is facing to the side away from the bow.

On prong or "shoot through" rests, the cock feather is usually facing down to go between the prongs.

However I have seen prong rests that were so narrow that the cock feather had to face up, but you had to hold the bow perfectly vertical to keep the arrow on the rest.

I hope this helps.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I shoot with a drop away rest and I would guess it doesn't matter how the arrow is nocked, but I like consistency. Also the fact taht if it didn't drop away for some strange reason, there is a gap there for one vane to sneak through. Thanks for the quick replies all. :beer:


----------

